# Masdevallia Erinacea



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

So cool


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

My favorite Masdevallia. I got to get another. I killed the last one.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very cool, how big do they get, looks to be miniscule.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

This is a tiny Masdevallia. The leaves are about 1" from what I remember.


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Should have told me harry i have more and yes they are small and very cool.


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

How much are you asking for them trow? I'm going to be planting in about a month, I'll definitely be trying to get some of these!


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

15.00 a piece plus shipping I have quite a few other species as well.
Thanks


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

That is one small orchid (I think).


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

It is not micro like some lepanthes but still very small.


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

You mean they get smaller? 

If the leaves on this one are about 1" long... How big are the smaller ones?


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Same plant


----------

